# datenbank mitliefern



## siroFranz (6. Apr 2007)

So hab ja meine datenbank auf dem rechner, aber wenn ich jetzt das programm auf nem anderen pc ausführen möchte, fällt ja die datenbank und treiber.
wie macht man sowas?

Gruß


----------



## abollm (6. Apr 2007)

Bei einer "richtigen" DB üblichweise über einen Netzwerkzugang.

Nur bei so Pseudo-DBs (MS-Accesss und Co.) kann man die kompletten DB-Dateien auch auf einfache Art und Weise kopieren. Man benötigt aber immer noch eine entsprechende Installation auf dem Zielrechner, um die DB ansprechen zu können.


----------



## siroFranz (6. Apr 2007)

gibts da keine Möglichkeit.
muss ich mir jetzt extra dafür nen server einrichten den ich dann auch immer laufenlassen kann (strom :roll:  :roll: )

gruß


----------



## abollm (6. Apr 2007)

Kommt auf das (R)DBMS an. Bei bestimmten DBen kann man durch Replikationstechniken auch offline auf anderen Rechnern arbeiten und anschließend bei einer Online-Verbindung die Daten wieder zusammenführen.


----------



## siroFranz (6. Apr 2007)

hab die datenbank mit my sql gemacht . weisste vllt. welche möglichkeiten es da gibt.


----------



## abollm (6. Apr 2007)

Meines Wissens hast du bei MySQL nur die vorhandenen Export- und Importmöglichkeiten. Somit musst du auf der Zielmaschine auch MySQL installiert haben, um das zu tun, was du offenbar tun möchtest -- sofern du offline arbeiten musst.


----------



## HoaX (6. Apr 2007)

wenn eh immer nur eine/deine anwendung auf die datenbank zugreift, dann schau dir mal hsqldb(hsqldb.org) oder h2(h2database.com) an. die sind in java geschrieben und kannst du in dein programm einbauen und einfach mit deinem programm mitliefern.


----------



## siroFranz (7. Apr 2007)

jo danke jetzt hab ich da ja ganz umsonst gemacht, war extrem viel arbeit :bloed:  :bloed:


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Apr 2007)

was hast du umsonst gemacht? theoretischbrauchst doch nur das db-system austauschen und bissel was am code ändern.
ansonsten evtl. mal vorm coden paar gedanken machen (is nur sone idee, soll ganz gut funktionieren) und nicht nachher leute, die helfen wollen, anpflaumen oder rumheulen (was auch immer dein letzter post bedeuten sollte)  :gaen:


----------



## Guest (7. Apr 2007)

nein mein nicht den post, der war gut hat mir weitergeholfen.


----------

